# Feeding Otos ? what to do???



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

We have a newly fishless cycled, planted 45gal tank. Sunday we added 8 Neon tetras and 4 Oto Cats. 
I can't see any algae for the Otos to eat and haven't seen them poop. They mouthing are all over the plants, rocks, gravel ,glass. I want to make sure that they don't starve so I dropped in an API Algae Eater Wafer, a piece of Omega One green seaweed and a blanched baby spinach leaf held down with a small stone. They mouthed over the seaweed for a couple minutes and didn't bother with the other stuff.
Will they get used to the foods in a couple days?
Or what should I do?
These Otos are cool little fish and I want to keep them happy.
Thanks,Smokey


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

yekoms said:


> We have a newly fishless cycled, planted 45gal tank. Sunday we added 8 Neon tetras and 4 Oto Cats.
> I can't see any algae for the Otos to eat and haven't seen them poop. They mouthing are all over the plants, rocks, gravel ,glass. I want to make sure that they don't starve so I dropped in an API Algae Eater Wafer, a piece of Omega One green seaweed and a blanched baby spinach leaf held down with a small stone. They mouthed over the seaweed for a couple minutes and didn't bother with the other stuff.
> Will they get used to the foods in a couple days?
> Or what should I do?
> ...



www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes

Oto's can be stinkers to feed and not the optimal choice for a newly cycled tank. IMO, they're oversold and without good directive. Many die within days to weeks. 

Experiment and go with what works. In my experience, it's possible but unlikely they'll show much interest in the algae wafers you're offering. The algae sheets- maybe/maybe not. Once they get a taste of the spinach, they may start to accept it more readily. I'd offer both a leafy green vegetable and something starchier like a squash variety. I'd soak the vegetables overnight. If you're wondering if your oto's are getting enough to eat, check their bellies. For the lack of a better term...a satisfied oto has a beer-belly. As your tank ages it will start to offer natural algeas to the otos, however they'll likely still require supplement feeding. To some extent, they're going to mouth stuff forever.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

FWIW, I have had them in two tanks for about 2yrs now - both well established tanks. I have never fed a single thing to them special. They appear to get plenty off of the tank glass, etc. Everyone seems to think they really attack algae. Maybe they do, maybe they don't. If they do it is definitely on the micro-scale.

If you're getting them to try and control algae, bad mistake. That should be controlled by careful use of your light.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't get them to control algae. But I feel bad that I put them into a planted tank that may be to fresh for them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch them and adjust as necessary. I have always checked their health by looking at their underside. If their underside, like where you think their belly would be, looks a little plump like a small pea they are fine. If it is sunken in you may have to do something else.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Neons will do ok during cycling process, but your ottos may not. They eat diatom algea. They will eat algea wafers too.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I feed my ottos zucchini which I cut into slices and then freeze. The slices will sink after they thaw.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...
jrman83 and Mambee how long did you have your Otos and how big are they?
Our Otos are doing better than I thought. They have bellies. I was concerned because I can't see algae but, I guess that it is micro like jrman83 said. 
They mouthed over the seaweed sheet and I put a thin slice of zucchini in the tank and they mouthed over that for a little while also. They didn't bother the wafers but when the wafers softened up and fell apart the Neons ate the small pieces. I expected the Otos to stay at one spot for awhile when they eat but, they just keep mouthing around the whole tank and end up back at the seaweed and zucchini along the way.
These Otos are cool...I don't think that we can get another type of fish that I would enjoy more than the Otos.
Our Neons are eating better now also. Maybe it just took them a couple days to settle in to the tank.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a comment here: I have had my otos for several years and I practically never see them EXCEPT when I feed my frogs! I put the frog bits on a little glass dish I have sitting on the gravel/substrate (so the frogs can find them and they (the bits) don't get lost in the substrate). Whenever I put the bits out, both otos come to partake of the bits along with the frogs! Every time. I have put wafers in for the snails once in a while ~ the otos don't seem to be attracted to that. The little guys look very healthy so I think the bits are doing the job! *old dude ette.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I've had my 4 Otos in a 17 gallon tank about 3 years and they are only about 1" long. The tank had been empty of fish for a while and the entire back panel of glass was completely covered in algae. It took the Otos only 4 days to completely clear it of algae. Since then, they have been feeding on zucchini and algae tablets. I've heard that plecos also like sweet potato, so I'm going to try that next.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had my Ottos, about 15 of them between two tanks, for a little over 2yrs and they are 2.5-3" long.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think that we are talking about the same fish; Otos don't get that big.


----------

